# Skyline performance parts



## methed (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi, im new to the forum. Im looking for links to sites that sale 2001 skyline gtr performance parts. Ive searched over and over and couldnt come up with anything. Im looking mostly for body kits/tail lights, but any other skyline related parts would be helpful. Any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Try them: http://www.japanesemotorsport.com.au/


----------



## methed (Apr 1, 2005)

Im looking more for body kits, ect.

Also, that looks like someone was taking pics of his parts in his kitchen...I wouldnt trust to buy anything from him.

There has got to be something better than that...any more help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For the body kits of an R34 try Bomex, CWest, or Do-Luck.
http://www.bomexaero.com/bomexusa.html
http://www.c-west.co.jp/aero/bnr34/index.asp
http://www.do-luck-usa.com/products.html?auto=BNR34

Troy


----------



## methed (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice. thanks a lot bro. More links would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

www.takakaira.com


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Try them: http://www.japanesemotorsport.com.au/


Even tho the exchange rate between the US $ and the AUS $ favours most of you guys, down under JMS are pretty pricey compared to the other importers.

I suggest you try www.justjap.com

Keep in mind that these places are in another country and buying large parts won't work in ur favour in getting a good deal. Cwest is a better choice, their kits look much better anyway.

Apart from that the cheapest new parts are not found at importers (they need to make profit) I've always used online jap shops who are definitely the cheapest.

www.nengun.com and www.greenline.jp

I've bought parts through greenline and usually 5 days from Japan to syd :cheers:


----------

